# Datenmenge eines Ordners auslesen



## bauchinj (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Kann mir bitte jemand bei einem (vermutlich) nicht so komplizierten Problem helfen (finde leider nicht den richtigen Ansatz):


Würde gerne die Datenmenge (in Bytes) in einem Ordner auslesen -> die Größen aller Dateien addiert.
zB:
Ordner Test

-Datei A ..... 500Byte
-Datei B.........20Byte
-Ordner A
   -Datei AA....280Byte
   -Datei AB....100Byte

-------------------------------
Ergebnis.......1100Byte

[Verwende die bash]



Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## MArc (23. Januar 2010)

Hi,


```
du -sb $dir
```
 gibt dir die Gesamtgröße von $dir.

```
du -sb $dir/*
```
 listet dir je die Größe darin liegenden Dateien auf.
Das alles in Bytes.

Grüße,
 MArc


----------



## Navy (23. Januar 2010)

```
du -csh $PATH
```


----------

